# EASY-SOFT 6 Pro Schaltplan



## Inova (24 August 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe bisher nur Siemens SPS Programmiert, und muss gerade ein Progamm für eine EASY erstellen. Leide komme ich damit noch nicht so gut klar deswegen wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar, wenn einer von Euch mal kurz drüber gucken würde. 
Also Möller SPS in AWL zu programmieren, oder gar ein Programm für eine LOGO! zu erstellen finde ich wesentlich einfacher. 

Ist es nicht auch bei Easy-soft so, dass Ausgänge nicht doppelt belegt werden dürfen? Ich sehe mich aber leider gezwungen, dies zu tun!

Folgendes soll das Programm machen, es soll 3 Lampen zu zwei unterschiedlichen Zeiten in der Woche einschalten. Diese zwei Zeiten sind jedoch im Winder anders als im Sommer -> deswegen die Jahresuhr vor allem.
Falls nun Licht außerhalb der Zeiten gewünscht sein sollte, dann kann man es über einen Schließer am Eingang 1 einschalten. 

Würde das so laufen?

Gruß Inova


----------



## MSB (24 August 2011)

Mehrfachzuweisungen von Ausgängen funktionieren auf praktisch keiner mir bekannten SPS/Kleinsteuerung, also auch nicht bei einer Easy.
Es gilt also nur die jeweils letzte Zuweisung.

P.S. Du hast bei einer Easy tonnenweise Merker (verglichen mit einer Logo), nutze diese doch einfach!


----------



## Inova (24 August 2011)

habe ich mir auch gedacht, dass das wohl flasch ist.


Merker benutzen, ich wäre froh wenn ich das könnte. Ich finde EASY-SOFT bisher echt schrecklich. Wenn man hier kein Profi ist, kommt man nicht weiter.

Ich würde ja einfach ein Oder-Gatter vor den Ausgang setzten, aber nicht mal das kriege ich gerade hin. 

Ich füge eine Boolsche-Verknüpfung ein, unter Parameter stelle ich die Betriebsart ODER ein, und nun? Operand, Eingang / Ausgang..?! Alleine von der Gitteraufteilung kann ich schon keine 2 Verbindungen an ein BV Quadrat zeichen.

Gruß Inova


----------



## Geminon (25 August 2011)

*re*

easy Soft finde ich als das am einfachsten zu programmierten Tool was es am Markt für Kleinsteurungen gibt. Nicht zu vergleichen mit dem umständlichen Logo Tool.
Hier hast du eine kleine Hilfe.


----------



## Dominic H. (3 Oktober 2012)

Ich habe so ziemlich ein ähnliches Problem.

Und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach jemandem, der mir ein Programm schreiben kann für eine Möller Easy. (619 - AC - RC)




Die Easy 619-AC-RC soll die Gartenbewässerung mit 6 Magnetventilen steuern.


Man soll jedes Ventil jederzeit einzeln für einen eingestellten Zeitraum steuern können
Die Anlage bedient 6 Ventile die zeitlich unabhängig über einzelne Zeitschaltuhren angesteuert
werden.
Bei extremer Trockenheit sollen über die jeweiligen Schalter S2 bis S6 zusätzlich manuell bei
Automatie "AUS" die Ventile eingeschaltet werden, solange der Schalter geschaltet ist. 
Oder alternativ mittels Taster eine eingegebene Zusatzbewässerung (z.B, T01-T06) von 15 Minuten
geschaltet werden.
Möller Easy 619 AC-Re
Eingänge
101= S1 Hauptschalter
102= S2 Wahlschalter (Automatik EIN/AUS)
103= S3 manuelle Ventilschaltung Ventil 1
104= S4 manuelle Ventilschaltung Ventil 2
105= S5 manuelle Ventilschaltung Ventil 3
106= S6 manuelle Ventilschaltung Ventil 4
107= S7 manuelle Ventilschaltung Ventil 5
108= S7 manuelle Ventilschaltung Ventil 6
Schaltzeiten
Ausgänge:                        An      Aus     An     Aus     An      Aus


Q1=Ventil1 Terrasse      06.30 06.50 21.50 22.00 22.15 22.35


Q2=Ventil2 Terrasse-P.  06.55 07.10 22.01 22.11 22.37 22.57


Q3=Ventil3 Garten-P.     07.15 07.30 20.40 20.55 21.15 21.30


Q4=Ventil4 Garten         07.35 07.50 20.20 20.35 20.57 21.14


Q5=Ventil5 Beete           07.55 08.45 19.00 19.45 23.00 23.30


Q6=Ventil6 Pumpe         06.15 23.35


Parameter
T01 =Zusatzbewässerung Ventil 1 = 15 Minuten
T02=Zusatzbewässerung Ventil 2 = 15 Minuten
T03=Zusatzbewässerung Ventil 3 = 15 Minuten
T04=Zusatzbewässerung Ventil 4 = 15 Minuten
T05=Zusatzbewässerung Ventil 5 = 15 Minuten
T06=Zusatzbewässerung Ventil 6 = 15 Minuten




Schaltuhren
H01 = Schaltuhr Ventil 1
H02 = Schaltuhr Ventil 2
H03 = Schaltuhr Ventil 3
H04 = Schaltuhr Ventil 4
H05 = Schaltuhr Ventil 5
H06 = Schaltuhr Ventil 6


Da ich leider nur gelernt habe eine Siemens Logo zu programmieren bin ich mit der Möller easy etwas gefordert. Hat jemand Spaß daran mir das Programm zu schreiben und evtl dann als datei zu schicken, sodass ich es nur noch auf die Easy laden muss?


Das würde mir sehr weiterhelfen, weil ich mit dem Programm leider nicht alle Funktionen nutzen kann und überhaupt ist das etwas anders....


Mit freundlichem Gruß


Der Dominic


----------

